# Wine Butler



## NazNomad (17 Dec 2016)

Knocked this up quickly as a last-minute xmas pressie request for someone's Mum.







Piece of old pine furniture, laser-print on glossy photo paper and iron-on.

Apparently, the person who requested it saw this photo and burst into tears ... Is it that bad? :-D

*** Gwin Mam = Welsh for 'Mum's Wine'... and her name is Enfys.

Font is 'Santa's Sleigh Full' which I think looks nice.


----------



## Claymore (17 Dec 2016)

..........


----------



## Aggrajag (18 Dec 2016)

What a lovely thought and well executed. Well done.


----------



## beganasatree (19 Dec 2016)

Hi Naz,
(Wine Butler)that must be the posh name,I have only heard them called Wine Yokes.I must try your way and transfer a photo.

Peter


----------



## novocaine (19 Dec 2016)

looks good, but who shares wine between 4 people.  seems a bit of a waste. do you do one, with just a single glass?


----------



## NazNomad (19 Dec 2016)




----------



## NazNomad (19 Dec 2016)

beganasatree":5vaf7cs4 said:


> I must try your way and transfer a photo.



That was my second attempt. The first one shifted and I had to re-sand and re-apply the transfer.

I've had some neat looking results, just use the glossiest glossy photo paper you can get and print at the blackest black you can print.

Don't forget to reverse the image first though ... DAMHIKT. :-D


----------



## novocaine (19 Dec 2016)

I'd want some sort of syphon on that so it refills the glass each time I take a drink.  otherwise it's not a glass, it's a funnel. lol


----------



## beganasatree (19 Dec 2016)

Thank's Naz.

Peter.


----------



## NazNomad (10 May 2017)

... and another one.

I hate this iron-on method, it's always too hit-and-miss.


----------



## Claymore (10 May 2017)

............


----------



## donwatson (10 May 2017)

Another nice one Naz.
I would like to see the details burnt on as I am not a fan of iron-on transfer. What size is finished wood ?

take care
Don W


----------



## NazNomad (10 May 2017)

Just a little bit under 9'' x 4'' (but not as much as ¼''under - yeah, random, eh?)


----------



## lurker (10 May 2017)

I read the title and assumed it was someone complaining about Jacob :lol:


----------



## AES (10 May 2017)

That printing looks great naz. Are you using an inkjet printer or a laser please?

AES


----------



## NazNomad (11 May 2017)

AES":6sw37hdj said:


> Are you using an inkjet printer or a laser please?



A laser printer on glossy photo paper.


----------



## AES (11 May 2017)

OK, thanks. I've been thinking about a laser printer for some time now (apart from anything else, if not used regularly, the ink jet cartridges start to dry up) so I guess it's time to bite that particular bullet.

Thanks.

AES


----------



## NazNomad (11 May 2017)

I used to have an inkjet with 6 separate colours and black... what a flippin' nightmare. One or more of the inks was always empty or dry.

Got a mono laser and never looked back (Samsung Xpress M2022).


----------



## Claymore (11 May 2017)

.......


----------



## NazNomad (11 May 2017)

Yep, the glossiest photo paper you can.

The stuff I have here is 'HP Premium Photo Paper'

I use a clothes-iron on the hottest setting.


----------



## AES (11 May 2017)

All good info, thanks to you both.

Naz, you're dead right about inkjet colours and hassle (not to mention the prices - here anyway)! When I was working I used my 3 inkjet printers a lot (1 portable, 1 mainly for A3, 1 for HQ colour photos).

But now I use them very little (as soon as I use up the spare cartridges for the portable and the A3 I think they'll be going to my scrap bin - there's some really good metal bits in printers) and I was thinking of replacing both of those with a BW laser, leaving "just" the HQ Epson for the odd photo that I still print out.

Thanks.

AES


----------



## NazNomad (11 May 2017)

Just a note: I always use hardwoods now. Tried it on pine before, it worked but made the resin flow out of the wood.

Not tried it on ply, but I'm wondering if the heat might de-laminated it?


----------



## AES (11 May 2017)

OK, noted, thanks Naz.

AES


----------



## NazNomad (14 Jun 2017)

'nuther one for a wedding. A piece of Murcan Black Walnut.







''Congratulations'' before anyone asks. :-D


----------



## AES (14 Jun 2017)

I wouldn't DREAM of asking naz!

Another nice job, not only the wording & glasses, but also the nicely even rounding off everywhere.

Just a Q as a matter of interest - why does the grain go at about 45 degrees, any particular reason?

AES


----------



## NazNomad (14 Jun 2017)

It's the only way the pattern would fit on the flooring sample I had. Ideally, the grain would be left/right for maximum strength.


----------



## Claymore (14 Jun 2017)

.....


----------



## NazNomad (4 Aug 2017)

In a similar vein, a wine picnic table.





















Leg made from Beech, top made from Oak, Beech and some dark hardwood or other (?)

They want 95 squids for these on grotonthehighstreet-dot-com. :-O


----------



## Claymore (5 Aug 2017)

.......


----------



## NazNomad (5 Aug 2017)

Claymore":30e14mm4 said:


> How about a Camping Comode next so ya don't need to fling biodegradable bags about? :wink: :lol:



If I go camping, I just take a pile of pre-paid jiffy bags with a Reading address on them. :-D


----------



## lurker (5 Aug 2017)

Genius!


----------



## NazNomad (7 Sep 2017)

Hopefully this is the last one, I hate doing this lettering. :-D


----------



## novocaine (7 Sep 2017)

translation :
Please contact Margarat Aifor, I will be out of the office until 10-9-17, thank you for your interest. 

 

now stop moaning and find another way of doing it.


----------



## NazNomad (7 Sep 2017)

On the plus side, I know our clothes-iron still works. :-D


----------



## novocaine (7 Sep 2017)

Seems a perfectly reasonable reason to own one. Can't think of any other reason.


----------



## AES (7 Sep 2017)

NazNomad wrote, QUOTE: Hopefully this is the last one, I hate doing this lettering. UNQUOTE:

Maybe so Naz, but "it don't 'arf look good mate"! Well done Sir. =D> 

AES

(P.S. Been thinking for ages "must get rid of the old inkjet printer and get me a "Xerox Copier" drum type printer instead." They seem to have come down in price a lot).


----------



## nev (7 Sep 2017)

If I may, on your wine picnic table does the top lock in place when open?


----------



## NazNomad (7 Sep 2017)

AES":233956ip said:


> Been thinking for ages "must get rid of the old inkjet printer and get me a "Xerox Copier" drum type printer instead." They seem to have come down in price a lot).



I've had this Samsung M2022 mono laser printer for a while now. Can't fault it. You can pick them up new for just over 40 squids. Even the 'introductory toner' cartridge supplied with it seemed to last an age.





nev":233956ip said:


> If I may, on your wine picnic table does the top lock in place when open?



No, but the action is pretty stiff. I suppose some sort of locking pin could be used if necessary.


----------



## Claymore (7 Sep 2017)

..........


----------



## Claymore (7 Sep 2017)

.........


----------



## NazNomad (7 Sep 2017)

Claymore":37qkx80w said:


> Superb work Naz buts whats with the Anagrams? :roll:



Quite literallly....

Llongyfarchiadau - Congratulations

Margaret a Ifor - Madge & Ivor

Dathlu 40 Priodas Ruddem - Celebrate 40 Marriage Ruby (or 'celebrate 40 rusty marriages' if you use an online translator) :-D

Cariad Mawr - Love Big

Aeronwen - The name of the lady who asked me to make it.


----------



## NazNomad (7 Sep 2017)

Claymore":1r19hi9y said:


> The lettering really does stand out well Naz



I'm finding that the English (don't tell the client) Oak takes the transfer well, probably because it can stand a bit more heat than some of the 'softer' woods I've tried.


----------



## MrTeroo (16 Sep 2017)

NazNomad":1lr79vwq said:


> Hopefully this is the last one, I hate doing this lettering. :-D



That looks really good. What is it you hate about doing it?

Is it inkjet glossy photo paper? Presumably the toner just sits on the surface and the heat of the iron fuses it to the wood?

Do you coat it with anything once it is on the wood?


----------



## NazNomad (17 Sep 2017)

MrTeroo":3kb1o9wh said:


> What is it you hate about doing it?
> 
> Do you coat it with anything once it is on the wood?



It's the glossiest photo paper you have and the laser toner is plasticised, so it just sits on top until you melt it with the iron.

The part I hate - the ironing part, it's a bit hit & miss depending on the wood you use. The harder & tighter the grain, the better the transfer of toner.

Also, getting all the lettering to look right can be a nightmare. I'm perfectly versed with Photoshop, but my design skills leave a lot to be desired.

I usually just hit the finished piece with BLO, it doesn't affect the toner.


----------



## MrTeroo (17 Sep 2017)

Added to the list of things I want to have a go at when I get time  

You can buy glossy photo paper for laser printers or for inkjet printers.

I'm guessing you're using the inkjet version? Photo paper made specifically for laser printers would accept the toner better I assume.

If it goes wrong during the iron on transfer, are you able to remove the toner from the wood?


----------



## NazNomad (17 Sep 2017)

MrTeroo":34wuhcjp said:


> Added to the list of hings I want to have a go at when I get time
> 
> You can buy glossy photo paper for laser printers or for inkjet printers.
> 
> ...



It's inkjet paper I use, because I have loads left from when I owned an inkjet.

If it all goes wrong, the best way to remove it is sand it and start again.

Despite my loathing of the process, they seem very popular. I suspect if you lived somewhere a bit less rural than me, you'd sell them by the thousand.


----------



## Claymore (17 Sep 2017)

........


----------



## NazNomad (17 Sep 2017)

Claymore":z47rfmzh said:


> You could make nice Ouija Boards using this technique Naz



Not sure SWMBO would allow one in the house. I seem to recall she used on once and it freaked the sh*t out of her. :-D


----------

